# Hi from Australia



## ajptaurus (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm new here too me I'm a country singer from Australia and now getting into some composing also.

If any of you have wavelore's pedal steel instrument for kontakt then I would look at buying it from you if you don't use it any longer.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 15, 2018)

Welcome and nice to have a country singer on board!


----------



## ajptaurus (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks Jaap, and I look forward to learnign and sharing on this great forum.


----------



## pulse (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello and welcome from Sydney


----------

